# They texture ceilings before i sand.



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

The company i sub-contract off of textures their ceilings before I have a chance to sand. this makes it harder to get the ceiling angle to look good. is this common practice where you live? 

Back in Manitoba, i would sand the house and then the painter would come in a prime the whole thing getting it ready for texture. the painter sands off any over-spray because he has to sand the walls before the coat of paint anyway.


----------



## Hiball drywall (Jan 11, 2008)

In Alberta we sand first then they paint. I heard Sask is like BC,texture then sand. Look how fine the texture is on the ceiling in BC, definitely not as hard for the painter to cut in as regular popcorn texture!


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Some spray guys give the taper a break and scrub the lids, but I can understand it doesn't always fly if the taper didn't do a good job and left fat ridges everywhere. Systems from one outfit to another differ so much in southern BC, there's hardly any consistency with who does what.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I dont like people sanding my work cause if it flashes they try to look at me, try,









I sand ceilings with radius disk and never flash, tell me I run 7 tight, 12 tight.....

Maybe Moore showed up Polluted 










and sanded


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Since I texture all the jobs I do, I sand the entire job first, then the painters come in and prime and put one top coat on all the walls. They then tape poly over all the walls. Once that's done they prime the ceilings. I come in to texture and remove all the poly from the walls. Job is then done for me.
I'm not liking that system too much lately as half the poly is on the ground by the time I get there to texture. Think they spray too much primer along the tape line that is holing up the poly and once wet like that it lets go.


----------

